# Youngest all 17 events finished solver Jianyu Que 9 year old



## hubingjushi (Dec 24, 2013)

*Youngest all 17 events finished solver. Jianyu Que - 9 year old*

Jianyu Que(http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011QUEJ01), 9 year old, from Xiamen, China.

finished his last official event (SQ1) @ Beijing 2013 at Dec 22,2013 

He is the former youngest 3×3 blindfolded solver,

youngest 5×5 (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...lded-Solver-27-07-00-by-Jianyu-Que-8years-old)

and 4×4 blindfolded solver(http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...r-16-04-00-by-Jianyu-Que-(阙剑宇)-8-4-years-old).


----------



## EMI (Dec 24, 2013)

VERY impressive. Especially his blindfolded skills.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dannngggg...?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 24, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Woah!


----------



## szalejot (Dec 24, 2013)

Asians scare me...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

wtf


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even 4BLD


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even BLD


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even feet.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even sqwuan.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even all 17 anymore


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2013)

I can't even be 9 years old.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 24, 2013)

Now he needs to do skooob.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2013)

So crazy to learn bigBLD this young... much congrats to him.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 24, 2013)

There was a thread on people that have completed a single in all events!

His amount of days is 890!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't even ball-in-cup.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't even SQ-1


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 26, 2013)

But I think that it's pushed, from his parents...
A boy of that age can't get intrested in speedsolving by hisself, thought!
What do you think?


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

My brother did, and he was 6.


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 26, 2013)

Raviorez said:


> But I think that it's pushed, from his parents...
> A boy of that age can't get intrested in speedsolving by hisself, thought!
> What do you think?



Dem asain parents.
Always want their kid to be on top.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> I can't even SQ-1



I can't even Skewb
Is this going to be a new meme?


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

jonlin said:


> I can't even Skewb
> Is this going to be a new meme?


I don't even have a skewb


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't even -3x3x3x3


----------



## TMOY (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't odd.


----------



## Florian (Dec 27, 2013)

Raviorez said:


> But I think that it's pushed, from his parents...
> A boy of that age can't get intrested in speedsolving by hisself, thought!
> What do you think?


That's total bs. Go to a kid that is 6 years old and show him your Rubik's Cube skills. I bet with you he'll be fascinated and wants to learn how to do what you can do!


----------



## hubingjushi (Dec 27, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Dem asain parents.
> Always want their kid to be on top.



sorry to say but need to remind you, this little boy learned most skills by himself on the Internet.
His parents even don't play cube very well; just encourage him to do his interest.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 27, 2013)

People are so racist, he's just any other boy that has an immense interest in a hobby, what's the problem with that?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 27, 2013)

szalejot said:


> Asians scare me...



:tu

TRUE according to my husband 

Congrats.


----------

